# Oh baby ..oh baby they had Panda Baby



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Check this out. I was definetly surprised! I dropped in a few CRS yesterday and when trying to find them minutes later I found a small moving spec that did not look like a CRS. Upon a closer investigation ....I have a BABY PANDA :horn:

http://photos.rbkkinspects.com

check out a few pics


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

nice. we had a panda baby too.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Very cool! He's a cute little bugger.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Awww cute!


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

he/she looks a little bigger than a speck! =^P but still very cool!


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute!

Tell me, do you have other Corydoras species in your tank, or just pandas? I've been told they won't breed if there are different species of the genus. I have pandas, skunks and elegant cories and none of them have ever shown breeding behaviour.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

This tank has only pandas , about 15- 20 of them. I got to thinking what did I do diffrently. Well I let cold water refill the tank after a 50% WC very..very slowly from a garden hose because in my brillance I bought a new kit faucet that does not accept my normal filler upper hose ( a 50 foot coil). Guess it was enough of a temp change for them to spawn. Looks like I may have at least three little ones. 
I amgoing to refill the tank in the same manner for a while and see if they "do it" again. If so I'll post it right here

If you have not kept corys in packs your missing out, they are to cool.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow, 15-20 is a lot! I have 5-6 of each of my 3 species, which is just enough I guess.

I've heard about a cold water change brining on breeding behavior.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

15-20 corys in one tank is a lot. How big is your tank? I hope your experiment works so that I can try it with mine.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Congrats! I have a hard time keeping these guys, they are quite the sensitive.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Cold water, 5+ degrees cooler makes them think its the raining season.

You're supposed to drop the water in your tank by 1/2, and then keep adding cooler water. Time it correctly when the barometric pressure is low and you'll see good results. Before a big rainstorm! :^)


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

It is a standard 55 gal tank XMS. Aside from some cardnials tetras pandas are the only other occupants with the exception of a few ottos. 

I would agree with Neon Flux about them being sensitive. The tank has pressurized Co2 so I took hours 4-5 to aclimate. They also had some very dense cover provided by glossostigma, hair grass and Dwarf Saggitaria subulata. 

Curious what members think and would like to ask how many do you think one could house in a 55 gallon tank without cramping their style.?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Gordonrichards said:


> Cold water, 5+ degrees cooler makes them think its the raining season.
> 
> You're supposed to drop the water in your tank by 1/2, and then keep adding cooler water. Time it correctly when the barometric pressure is low and you'll see good results. Before a big rainstorm! :^)


I do believe you hit on it Gordon. I say this because I used to breed anurans (frogs), all kinds including red-eye tree frogs. It sounds funny as heck but I had a CD playing (jungle noises) when the moon was full, and I would mimicked a rain in the tank. When I did all these things along with getting them ready diet wise, I had a lot of success. Somehow the frogs knew, not sure how, because they did not have a view of the moon & I am positive the moon made the difference because I tried a few times with a new moon/half moon and I had no luck. How did they know? It is amazing at what we do not know huh?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

In the last month the pandas have had at least 3 spawns. I saw one the other night that looked like one big eye ...LOL

Definitely the WC and the fact that I put in a power head for about 8 hrs after the WC. They also seem to absolutely love dive bombing right into the dwarf hairs grass. The babies like the Glossostigma elatinoides to hide out in. I have been feeding dried blood worms as well as algae sinking stick


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! I am hoping to get some pandas in the near future. If your experiment works, I may have to try it with my (future) pandas!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

that is cool!

when you were talking about CRS and then a baby panda, i thought you meant a baby panda CRS..


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

So far I've at least 13 survivors from mutiple spawns & they keep spawning even though I have rather radically change the scape. I am consistant with water changes


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Good job. I suppose that you keep the newborn with the group you already had? You have a large school of corydoras how is their behaviour in a group of this size? I keep them in a group of 7 but find them rather shy.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

nicely done!!

I had a trio (2male 1 female) of pandas in a ten gallon planted tank with a mineralised soil substrate. it was a dense jungle in there full of dwarf sag, smaller swords and crypts. eventually i had to redo the tank after about 3 years. I had noticed a few babies within the tank at feeding time and was amazed at home many there were. when the tank was drained i pulled out 32 individuals!!! 

It seems when these guys are happy, there is nothing that will stop them.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

found some pictures of the setup










and for cuteness Mojo when he was a kitten in front of said tank


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Glaucus said:


> Good job. I suppose that you keep the newborn with the group you already had? You have a large school of corydoras how is their behaviour in a group of this size? I keep them in a group of 7 but find them rather shy.


Recouperating from surgery today -still a bit loopy

I have left all new borns in the tank.The only time I seeeghem all is at feeding time. They really go for Kens sinking food sticks. Sometimes the entire grop shaols but it is more common for a few (maybe up to 5) to hang together. I've a small dead spot in the tank & that is wher they like to laze about. 
They also ebnjoy swimming against the filter flow. I have the spray bar mounted on the left side pane , near the top.

I have a rather large LR and when entering all the panda go for the bottom of the tank & the cardnials hide in the plants. If I sit down next to the tank thay come out to play in no time - fun to watch I am reall glad I decided to go with a group larger than most. I doubt I will ever mix as 
many fish species as I have in the past. I like having two species in the tank.

I would say that about 1/2 of the original pandas have disappeared - no sign of them at all

I do however expect the 
new borns will be in the tank for a long time because the originals were certinly wild caught & these guys being CB are way happy. Hope I a right - time will tell

very cool fish


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Kevin Jones said:


> nicely done!!
> 
> I had a trio (2male 1 female) of pandas in a ten gallon planted tank with a mineralised soil substrate. it was a dense jungle in there full of dwarf sag, smaller swords and crypts. eventually i had to redo the tank after about 3 years. I had noticed a few babies within the tank at feeding time and was amazed at home many there were. when the tank was drained i pulled out 32 individuals!!!
> 
> It seems when these guys are happy, there is nothing that will stop them.


Way cool Kevin. I would have to agree - there is no stopping them. I am thinking of putting together another group, made of the home growns in a 40 gallon. We will see


----------

